# AAFCO and Rendered Ingredients



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

I have permission to cross post this.....from

AAFCO Admits Rendered Pets in Pet Food | Frogdog Blog - A French Bulldog Breeder's Blog :

When I first wrote an article years ago stating that some pet food companies were using the rendered remains of euthanized pets in their food (under the ingredient designation “meat and bone meal”), I got some pretty nasty email from people telling me I was either insane, or a liar.

For those who were still on the fence, here’s a just released video of AAFCO’s president finally admitting, on camera, that it’s allowable (and, in fact, fairly common practice) for rendered pets to end up in pet food.

AAFCO, by the way, is short for The Association of American Feed Control Officials, and is the regulatory body that sets guidelines for pet food and pet food ingredients in the USA. They could quite easily ban the use of rendered pets as acceptable for inclusion in pet food – but they don’t, because pet food companies value the cheap protein count that comes from rendered meat and bone meal.

What else can be rendered and made into “meat and bone meal”? Euthanized pets, road kill, expired grocery store meat (including the packaging), kill floor detritus, dead stock… etc.

As I’ve been saying for years — It really, really DOES pay to read the label.


Watch the video. 

YouTube - The Truth about Dog and Cat Food


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Glad that I know exactly what I'm feeding my children!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow, Hersh Pendell is a Grade A jerk. When asked if one can tell what's in pet food by reading the label, specifically regarding the term "meat and bone meal", he comes out and says, "...you don't know if it's cattle, sheep, or horse...*or fluffy*." 

Yeah, I want someone who is so callous about dead pets to be in charge of what my pets eat.

Yet another great argument for raw.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he was so so cavalier about it, too....

and....wait for it....'fluffy'.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow. This just makes me even more happy to know that I will be feeding raw and know exaclty what my dogs are eating. Don't want them eating "Fluffy".....:frown:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

FLUFFY???????????????????????????????????????????????:frown:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wags said:


> FLUFFY???????????????????????????????????????????????:frown:


yeah. can you imagine....your dog eating euthanised dogs and cats?

isn't that how england got mad cow, by feeding rendered cows to cows?


----------

